# Yay tomorrow is the first German workshop in history



## user2 (Apr 17, 2006)

I found this flyer at my counter which said:

"MAC Technique Workshop

Our Makeup artists show you all the tricks for a perfect eye makeup!

On Apr 18 from 4 to 6 PM!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yay and so I signed on that list which was limited to 8 people and I hope to see some girls that I know from other beauty chats!"

It's €40 but that is fully redeemable! I hope I can spend it at the Pro Store too!

I'm soooo excited and I hope I'll have a great time!


Just me and my 2 cents!


----------



## luminious (Apr 17, 2006)

damn 4-6AM? Thats an early class.


----------



## user2 (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh umm it's 4-6 p.m. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I gotta change it now!


----------

